# Anyone testing on 16th March?



## Diana (Feb 22, 2005)

Hello everyone, 

Is there anyone who is testing on the 16th March like me?

I had ET yesterday. It went well although doctor had trouble getting catheter in as I have a bent cervix. I had two    8 cell embies put back in!
I am taking it easy at the moment but intend to go back to work in the next day or two!
I have got a bad tummy ache from transfer yesterday and I think from the Progesterone pessaries, has anyone else experienced this?

Hope there is someone who wants to share the dreaded 2ww with me!  

  

Diana


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Diana.....welcome to the 2ww, hope you are feeling ok,

There are a couple of others testing on the 16th, I'll leave a link to the list and i'll put you on it as well 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,23562.0.html

Loads of luck and babydust, Lizzy xxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Doh......sorry Diana, just realised you'd found it already


----------



## joanna Louise (Nov 4, 2004)

Hi Diana 
I am testing on the 15th March, going to have keep very busy! 
I had egg transfer today, bit sore and had cramping after transfer, apparently it means my cervix is sensitive!! I had 2 4 cell embryos put back. First IVF and just so relieved managed to get through each stage! They are right about it being an emotional roller coaster!
I am going back to work tomorrow, I'm a teacher and I figure I'm better off in work as it will keep my mind off the wait, 15th March seems such along way off!
Look forward to sharing 2ww with you. Keep me posted on how you are doing.
Jo xx


----------



## topsham (Nov 7, 2003)

Hi Diana & Jo

I'm testing on the 16th! had 2 sofa days so far by the fire in my Pj's watching girlie crap, bled a bit and feeling quite sore as my cervix never plays ball!

Hoping this 2ww will be a little easier pain wise, its the last few days thats the killer for me...the not knowing, the first week seems to fly for some reason?

Keep in touch and the very best of luck to you both

Love Laurie in Devon xx


----------



## joanna Louise (Nov 4, 2004)

Hi laurie and Diana
Back at work today after egg transfer yesterday and feeling okay! a bit sore but alright. I teach 4 year olds and took them for a long walk in the woods searching for dinosaurs! not sure this counts as taking it easy!!
Going away this weekend with the girls, looking forward to a girly relaxing weekend, shame I can't drink!! But it will help keep me occupied for a couple of days!
Hope all goes well with you both today. Jo xx


----------



## Diana (Feb 22, 2005)

Hello Lizzy, Jo and Laurie, 

Thanks SO much for replying and joining me in this 2ww!!!  

I hope you are feeling ok today.  


I have spent the last two and a half days on the sofa watching day time telly, getting really bored and fidgety, I am going back to work tomorrow as I am going mad staying at home and badly need a change of scenery (I work in a shop so have to work Saturdays!!)

 Lizzy, thanks for welcoming me and adding me to the list!!

 Jo - hope you have a fantastic time away with the girls this weekend, that should make the time go quicker for you! I felt like that with my first try of IVF as well, just so pleased each time I managed to move onto the next stage. I am doing FET this time which is much less stressful as I didn't have to go through the stress of the egg collection. I really hope that this works for you first time. Got everything crossed for you!!       

 Laurie - I am feeling sore as well although I didn't bleed like you. The same with me, the first week seems to go by really quickly and then each day after that seems to really drag on. Last time I got AF the day before I was due to do the test, I was gutted that I didn't manage to make it to the end!! I really hope that it works for you this time, got everything crossed for you as well!!       

Hope you have a relaxing and stress free weekend!



Diana xx


----------



## turkey (Jun 4, 2004)

Hi, Lizzie, Jo, Laurie & Diana - I am yet another one who is testing on 16th!  I had 2 4 cell embrio's put back on Wednesday, this is our first time on IVF, although we have done IUI previously! 

I am not sure If I am exited or just plain scared about testing!  One minute I am sure it has worked & I feel really positive & then the next I am sure it hasnt!

   I wish you all the best of luck for the 16th & hope the 2WW isnt too bad for us all!

It kind of helps just knowing that there are others out there who are at the same stage of the waiting game doesnt it!

Zoe
x


----------



## Annie M (May 10, 2004)

Hi diana

I to am testing on the 16th.
Have been feeling lots of twinges etc but trying not to get caught into the trap of interpreting them one way or the other.

I had my ET on 27 Feb so looks like i have the longest wait.

Love

Annie M


----------



## Rowingbeau (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi all above, I test on the 16 th too! ET last thursday (went to day 3 before transfer so can test on the 16th)
I am desparately looking for signs. What symptoms, if any have you all got? Usual bloating?


----------



## joanna Louise (Nov 4, 2004)

Hi girls
Just posted on the main board, in so much pain, been up since 5am. woke up hot, sweaty, felt sick, and the most painful ab pains ever.  
last time I has pains like this with my endo I ended up spending the eve in casualty! Determined to ride the pain out this time. Might go to work as I can't lie down, better off standing and walking around?! I'm a teacher and feel guilty enough that I had 3 days off last week as it is!  
Hope you are all pain free! 
On the positive had a great weekend with the girls by the sea, missed not drinking but I had such a great time, laughed till I cried on many occasion, just what the Doctor ordered!
Take care.
Jo xx


----------



## Diana (Feb 22, 2005)

Hello Everyone, 

 Welcome Zoe, Annie M and Rowingbeau, 

 Hey Jo - Glad to hear that you had a good time away this weekend! I have just posted you a message on the main board! I am having really bad pains as well and am often woken up by them during the night. I think my pains are from the Cyclogest as I had the same thing last time! Hope you are feeling better this evening!  

I am feeling really bloated and uncomfortable at the moment, but no other symptoms really apart from feeling very oversensitive! What symptoms do you have Rowingbeau?

Hope you are all coping with the 2ww so far!  

Sending you all lots of                

Diana xxx


----------



## joanna Louise (Nov 4, 2004)

Thanks for the messages Diana, I am also on the cyclogest. I have felt so uncomfortable at work all day, standing was better than sitting! Got parents eve tom night, 6-9pm will be at school from 8am, what a horrible day! phoned the clinic and the doctor said the pain could be due to constipation due to the progesterone and it will get worse! 
I am sure if any of us get to child birth it will be a walk in the park after IVF! 
Sending every one lots of      vibes!
Hope you have all had a pain free day!
love jo
xx


----------



## Diana (Feb 22, 2005)

Hello everyone,  

Hope you are all feeling ok today. 

 Hiyah Jo, hope you are not too sore today, you poor thing having to go through parents evening tonight. Hope you cope ok!!!

I am SO tired today at work, last night I kept waking up feeling really sick and with BAD tummy cramps. I think your doctor may be right, my cramps are getting worse each day! 

Just a week to go!!!

Sending you all lots of                   

Diana xxxx


----------



## Dockers (Aug 11, 2004)

Hi girls - hope it's ok for me to join this thread. I'm testing on the 14th (Monday) but am seriously considering doing a HPT on the Sunday night as otherwise I will be at work and want to be prepared either way.  I'm very bloated with really painful boobs which I'm sure is down to the cyclogest.  The waiting is driving me mad - I swing from being upbeat one minute to downright depressed the next.  It really is the longest 2 weeks of your life.

May all our dreams come true.

Dockers xxx


----------



## mommydreams (Mar 8, 2005)

hi yes i am testing on March 16th...these 2 weeks are the longest..


----------



## joanna Louise (Nov 4, 2004)

Afternoon girls.
Hope everyone is as well as they can be! This week is going quicker than I thought, thats the good thing about being a teacher, you are so busy and the children don't give you a moment to think!
Diana - my doctor told me to go to the clinic if the pain continued at the rate that it was at. The parecetomol was a life saver and going to the toilet helped so he might have been right about the constipation! Hope the cramps are better today!
Dockers - I thought I might do a test the morning of my blood test next Tuesday, I know what you mean about work and being prepared. But you could get a false result so is it worth it? I'm still not sure?! 
Have a good eve.   
Jo x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi there Dockers and mummydreams....welcome to the 2ww, hope it's going ok for you 

I've added you to the list....follow the link to find it: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=23562.msg283709#msg283709

Take care and loads of luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Annie M (May 10, 2004)

Hello ladies

just popping in to catch up on how everyone is doing.  Dont think i will make it to the 16th for a test dh and i have decided to do an hpt on saturday morning (day 13) so i will let you know how we get on.

Going out for lunch today with a friend so hopefully wont be too bored today - time goes so slowly at the moment.

Welcome to Dockers and mummydreams - keep in touch and let us know how you get on.

Lots of love 

Annie M


----------



## Rowingbeau (Nov 1, 2004)

I am reaaly depressed today -I have had period type pains all last night and a neg. first response test this am. I was due to test on the 16th so am surprised to be getting AF this early but all the classic signs are here.....
Last cycle AF arrived before test date too. (no bleeding yet) sorry if TMI.
I am still clinging to faint hope that it isnt....  
Hope you other gals are going ok - I so desparately wanted to hold to test with those testing on the 16th.


----------



## leeanna (Mar 6, 2005)

hi girls,
i too am in the middle of my 2ww i had my ec on the 2nd march and my et on the 4th so yeap i will be there on the loo first thing in the morning on the 16th (a few days before i should but hey its been a long wait) 
good luck to all of you and hope to speak you all soon
leeanna


----------



## Kacey (Dec 29, 2004)

Rowingbeau

Don't give up just yet buddy .........on my first ICSI cycle I had typical af pains and really thought she was on her way .....that was a Thursday and my test date was a Saturday.  I knew it would be negative as af was coming (so I thought) but it was a BFP!!  Sadly I lost this pregnancy at 9 weeks.

You've tested too early really, so I would wait and test on your official test date.  

I test on Weds 16th, and I've got niggles now like my af is coming, but just trying to ride with it as I know I had bad pains last time.

Don't give up on your embies just yet - they need you to be strong - you can't give up until you know for sure it's over.

Good luck everybody!!

Kim
x


----------



## Rowingbeau (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi Kacey,
Thanks for your reply - sorry to hear about your experience previously but it helps enormously to hear that there is hope.
I am testing on the 16th as well - maybe we can be 'testing buddies' - I hope I make it that far. 
My AF pains have virtually stopped today although I was doubled up with the hot water bottle last night.... it is so confusing.
I'm sure I will be on here everyday until then - it is a real lifeline. Thanks again for you reassurance that all is not necessarily lost        
Good luck, Jess x


----------



## joanna Louise (Nov 4, 2004)

Hi Diana, Laurie, Zoe, Annie, Jess, Dockers, mommydreams, Kim and Leeanna. 
Well today has really dragged! I can't wait for next week I just need to know one way or the other, its agony!! Borrowed a trashy novel and going to read that to try and take my mind off it. I really thought I had my AF today so much so that I went out and bulk bought tampax!! I was really suprised not to see any blood! Still getting AF type cramping.  
Jess - Don't worry about that negative result there is still hope, try to wait! sit on your hands, hide the other test kits!! but know how you feel, spend lots of time trying to work out when I can test! Decided to do it same morning as test date!
Hope everyone else is okay. Keep in touch.
Jo xx


----------



## Diana (Feb 22, 2005)

Hello Jo, Jess, Kim, Leeanna, Annie, Mommydreams, Dockers, Zoe and Laurie  

 WELCOME all you new ladies 

Aren't there a lot of us now!!!! The more the merrier!!!  

Dockers - I know how you feel, one minute positive   and the next minute really down  . I too am SO bloated today and very crampy!

Annie M - hope your day flew by. Hope you had a good time with your friend!

Jess - af arrived early for me too last time around. I too am really tempted to do a test early. I bought a supply of tests today, but am trying really hard not to give in. Don't give up hope, I have read that so many other ladies also have af pains and they go on to get a BFP. We must both think positively that we will get through the 2ww without getting af before test day, sending you loads of     

Jo - hope the novel is good!! Every day seems to drag now!I have still got the cramps, they are especially bad tonight!  

Last night I felt so down   as I was sure af was on her way, I tried to log on to web site but couldn't   , felt really fed up that I couldn't get to speak to you all. My DH works every evening so was feeling lonely! He has a night off tonight so am happier!   Feeling much better today, although I still feel like   is just around the corner! Feeling more positive with what I have read, that you can go on to get a BFP even if you have af pains through out, thanks Kim and so sorry to hear your experience, sending you    that it will work out for you this time!!

Hope you are all having a good evening!



Diana xxxxxx


----------



## topsham (Nov 7, 2003)

Jo, Jess, Kim, Leeanna, Annie, Mommydreams, Dockers, Zoe & Diana..few!!!

Well 2ww is really dragging isn't it girls? so fed up, getting af pains in my lower back and my ovaries are relay niggly and tight never had that pain before?

We are currently trying to buy a house so I'm madly doing my own life laundry at home...so much crap i can't believe I have turned into my mother...I said I would never hoard. On tender hooks as we have raised our offer so fingers x they will accept...its beautiful and has a fantastic garden for our loopy Lab.

well...Friday testing next week girls...not long now really.

wishing you all  

Laurie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## turkey (Jun 4, 2004)




----------



## Rowingbeau (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi everyone - is anyone else DESPARATE to test?
I have niggly lower back pains and slight pulling in the ovary region and had very light spotting today - I am so confused. After the terrible AF pain I had all Wednesday night we thought that was it. now it has virtually stopped.
Does this mean anything to anyone


----------



## topsham (Nov 7, 2003)

hey jess that might be an implantation bleed you never know?
I was soooooooooooooo bad and tested today as got niggly af pains, it was -ve so feeling fed up with myself now !!!!

hey ho, take care all

Laurie xxx

anyone else put on weight with the drugs   ??


----------



## joanna Louise (Nov 4, 2004)

Morning girls
I finally cracked! I did a pregnacy test this morning and it was negative, so feel miserable!! Was not going to buy a test but bought one to do on day of blood test - Tuesday but cracked and did it today!  
I guess it is day 11 for me if transfer was thursday 3rd March, not sure did I test to early or is that it for me . This is a living hell! Had pains all weekend and my dicharge is browner! So sure AF is on the way, don't know what to think or feel.     
Jo x


----------



## Kacey (Dec 29, 2004)

Hi girls

Jess ......your symptoms sound promising to me hun ....I had severe af pains first cycle - this time I've had niggles and alot of lower back pain.....I haven't spotted on either cycle - although it's still 3 days till test date.

I did do a HPT yesterday (so naughty, only day 10) and we've got the feintest, feintest of feint lines ever - so feint we can only just see it, and that's after holding it at several different angles towards the light of the window!  So, we're staying calm and not taking it as positive, but it's given me a little bit of extra hope.

Good luck to you all!

Kim
xx


----------



## Rowingbeau (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi Kacey, Thanks for your reply -you have given me a bit of hope.

It sounds promising for you too -I read the instructions on clearblue and according to them a feint line is still a line so I am sending you loads of love and   and hope that you have good news.
Do you think you are you going to test 2 morrow as well then?
Is this the first test youve done?


----------



## Diana (Feb 22, 2005)

Hey everyone!

Hope you are all well. Over the weekend I was getting  a very slight brown discharge (sorry if tmi!!!)(Same as you Jo!!! So keep positive!!) so I did a test and got a very faint line. I have been doing them every morning since and the line has been getting darker ever since!! I am going to phone the hospital this morning to ask them!!

Sending you all lots of    

We must all keep positive!!!     

Take care,

Diana xxxx


----------



## joanna Louise (Nov 4, 2004)

Hi girls
Well like Diana and Kim I did a pregnancy test and also got a very feint line. But more discharge today and still bad period type cramping so who knows? Blood test at clinic tomorrow so all will be revealed!
Jo x


----------



## Kacey (Dec 29, 2004)

Jo

I've just replied on your other post, but cramping is really nothing to worry about - it doesn't mean af is on her way - honestly!!  I had bad cramping on my first cycle and just assumed it was af (wasn't a member of FF or MBB then, so nobody to tell me otherwise) ...well she didn't show and I got a BFP.  Sad ending, but won't go into that.

This cycle I've had niggles - nothing too bad - and lower back ache.....I'm going to do a first response tomorrow morning and see what happens.  I'm tempted to do it today, but after the 2.5 litres of water I've drunk today I'm scared it will show as negative, so it's a morning pee for me!!

Good luck to everybody else testing in the next few days, sounds like there are going to be lots of BFP's!!

Kim
xx


----------



## amberstar (Nov 15, 2004)

Big Hugs and massive amounts of luck to you Kacey and Diana and Joanna-keep us posted am dying to know the results. oooh, I will send huge amount of positive vibes. (My test is not until 21st!-so am going a little stir crazy here) Really hoping and hoping that you give us good news
xx


----------



## Rowingbeau (Nov 1, 2004)

I am in tears writing this but thought I would let you know my AF arrived this PM - due to test on Wednesday (last cycle exactly the same)

I wish all you girls with feint lines or not          

I am keeping my fingers crossed that you all have great news!

Jess x


----------



## Dee31 (Feb 15, 2005)

Jess,

I'm so sorry. I know how you feel and theres nothing anyone can say to make you feel better.  
Life can be so unfair....  

Just to let you know I am thinking of you and DH.  

Dee x


----------



## joanna Louise (Nov 4, 2004)

Jess
weeping with you, its so hard to deal with a negative result and as Dee said life is so unfair.      . Thinking of you and DH at this difficult time. Love jo xx


----------



## Kacey (Dec 29, 2004)

Jess

I'm so sorry ......and I think I might be joining you.

I had brown discharge at 4pm and had pink tinge when I've been wiping ....it must be af on her way.

I'm gutted for you - it's crap isn't it - I've been in tears all night dreading the fact that it's probably over.

Good luck for whatever you decide to do now hun.

Kim
xxx


----------



## Rowingbeau (Nov 1, 2004)

any news Kacey? I have been thinking about you....


----------



## amberstar (Nov 15, 2004)

sorry Jess- I dont know what to say to make it any easier. I hope that you are ok and getting support
Kacey-Good Luck-please let us know
Joanna-Good luck today-I am also going through short protocol at Hammersmith (but dont test until next week)-fingers crossed for you. 
I think we are all so brave for going through this mental rollercoaster. Thank God for this site or else I would have cracked by now
xx


----------



## Kacey (Dec 29, 2004)

Ooooh I just replied and I can't see my reply!!

Tested positive this morning.

Just rang clinic and she said brown discharge and light pink wiping is quite normal and alot of people get it .....they could warn us of that at the start and then I wouldn't have broken down in tears last night!!!

So far so good!

Good luck to everybody else testing soon.

Kim
xx


----------



## Sarah Tidmarsh (Sep 21, 2004)

Hi Ladies,
That's fantastic news.
I have been busy reading your messages over the last couple of weeks during my 2ww although haven't posted until now. I test tomorrow although will be testing at bed time tonight !!

2nd ICSI cycle, first failed in Oct 04.

Have been very different this time throughout treatment and 2ww.
Boobs very painful until Sat, (although I get this most months anyway)
lots of cramps and period like pains on Sunday also felt a little like a stich pain.
Slight change in colour of discharge this morning so really haven't  a clue whats going on in there 

Gearing up for a fall to protect myself and planning the summer months just in case !!

Love to all of you
Sarah  

On the verge of crying


----------



## Dee31 (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Kacey - Congratulations!   Just goes to show, even though you expect the worst, things can always work out!! I hope everything goes well for you from now...

Sarah - I know how you feel.   This 2WW is doing my head in too  . I'm testing on the 17th. Felt exactly like you... had sore boobs, and now nothing. I was getting a stitch like pain, and now nothing! I feel quiet 'normal' at the moment, and I don't know if thats a good thing or not! I'm trying to stay positive, but finding it pretty hard at the  moment... 

Good Luck to everyone whose testing tomorrow or soon. Hope we all get the positive results we deserve!    

Deex


----------



## Diana (Feb 22, 2005)

Hello everyone, 

Sorry not to have spoken to you all for a couple of days.

Jess - I am SO sorry to hear your news  , you poor thing, I am thinking of you and sending you lots of love 

Dee - good luck, hope the wait is not driving you too mad!! 

Sarah - the change in discharge colour sound promising! Sending you lots of  

Kacey -  CONGRATULATIONS  
Hope you have a very happy and healthy 9 months!!!

Jo - I am thinking of you today and trying my hardest to send you lots of             Hope it all went well?!?!?!?!?!?!?!

Well I can't wait any longer..........

   I am pregnant   ​
I have done 6 tests over the past few days and they all say positive. I have been having a very slight brown discharge since friday and the nurse says that this is normal and nothing to worry about!!

Thinking of you all!!

Diana xxxxxx


----------



## joanna Louise (Nov 4, 2004)

Phone call from clinic half an hour ago with blood test results and confirmed my faint line. I have a      . 
Still getting cramping and discharge so in shock and hoping I keep my little embies inside! 

Diana and Kim fantastic news!   . Look forward to sharing the next 2ww with you. Are you due for a scan then as well? 
Good luck to all of you on 2ww, I had pain, lots of discahrge from beginning and I still got a BFP!
Jo xx


----------



## amberstar (Nov 15, 2004)

Hooray to all the BFP-3 in a row well done
Good luck sarah
xx


----------



## Diana (Feb 22, 2005)

Hey everyone,

 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!CONGRATULATIONS JO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ​I am SO pleased for you. I had a really good feeling that you would be!!!!!!!!! 
I have still got a little brown discharge and cramps, but am trying to think positively that my embies will also decide to stay onboard!!! I am sure as each day passes we will feel less and less paranoid. Hope that the discharge and the cramps stop for both of us soon!!! Doind a lot of knicker checking!! Must try to stop!! 
Yes I am due for a scan in 2 week as well. I am going to phone the clinic tommorrow to book it. So we can, as you say, go through the next 2ww together as well!!

 I am SO happy for you!!! ​
Love Diana xxxxx

Hope everyone else is ok!! Sending you all lots of


----------



## Annie M (May 10, 2004)

hi girls

Sorry i havn't posted for a while but af arrive last friday - only day 12 - and while it didnt last as long as usual i am pretty sure it will be a BFN for us today.  Have just got back from clinic as they insisted we test anyway and am feeling pretty down even tho i have had 5 days to get used to the fact that it did not work for us.

Congratulations to Diana, Joanna Louise and Kacey i hope all progresses well for you during your pregnancy.

Lots of love to everyone 

Annie M


----------



## Sarah Tidmarsh (Sep 21, 2004)

Big fat negative for me this morning so having a very bad day!!!
Thought we may just have done it this time but it wasn't meant to be.

Hubby couldn't wait to get back to his job in London and I have spent the day in meetings although I can't remember a thing that was talked about.

Feeling a little better tonight and have just made an appoinment for us to talk to Dr Marilyn Glenville about natural solutions to fertility.

Determind this is not going to beat me yet !!!

Sarah XX


----------



## topsham (Nov 7, 2003)

Hi everyone!

firstly congrats to Kim, Diana & Joanna Louise    well done girls thats a great stat for all of us! 3 BFP's how fab.

Big  to Jess, & Sarah, I'm afraid I've joined you this morning, my af arrived with a vengence I too am so gutted  really thought this was our turn, we only have one more attempt at IUI now with this clinic (paying unfortunately!!!) then I suppose its IVF and more money...god this is such crap this wasn't supposed to happen this way was it 

Hi to Dee & Annie not sure of your results yet girls keeping everything x for you.

Well see Jess & Sarah back here in a few days for the next cycle !!!

love to you all...very dear pals,

Laurie xxxxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

So sorry Laurie - I'm off for ivf end of apr.  It's just so unfair - really feel for you hun!

Jess xxx


----------



## Diana (Feb 22, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Annie M - do you know yet? Hope that you get a BFP even though you had af. My friend was telling me yesterday that she had af as normal and then 4 weeks later found out that she was 9 weeks pregnant. She now as a result has a beautiful 1 year old girl!! Got my fingers crossed for you!  

Sarah and Laurie - SO sorry to hear your news of BFN    

Lots of love to you all,

Diana xxxxxxx


----------



## Annie M (May 10, 2004)

Hi girls

Thanks for the kind thoughts.

my blood test showed a definite BFN so am now waiting for an appointment to discuss FET as we have some frozen embryos.

Good luck to u all in your pregnancies or next goes.

Lots of love

Annie M


----------

